# 2022 Indoor Cages...add your photo!



## Blue eyes

Each year we start a new thread to show off our rabbit cages. Not only is it fun to see everyone's cages, it is also useful for new bunny owners.

*Whether you've made a cage out of cube grids, exercise pen, xl dog crate, old furniture or any combination, we'd love to see it! (there is a separate thread for outdoor cages here**:* Outdoor Cages... post your photo )


*We want this thread to be full of photos! 


Please... keep compliments to emojis in the "like" section of a post.*

_[If you have specific questions for a member, send them a private message.]_
​*A WORD ABOUT CAGE SIZES*

"Proper" or "recommended" cage size can be a touchy topic. However I believe all can agree that bigger is always better.

There are v_arying recommendations by different groups _so I will include a few here to give a general feel for some of those recommendations. The sources will be included as well. Generally, these are for indoor house rabbits. The information is included in the spirit of providing the best we can for our bunny companions.

_Bigger is better! A rabbit's home should be at least 4-6 times the size of your bunny when he's entirely stretched out - more if he is confined for a large amount of the day. Enclosure sizes also should be decided in conjunction with the amount of exercise time and space the rabbit has. One guideline to go by is at least 8 square feet of enclosure space *combined with at least 24 square feet of exercise spac*e, for 1-2 rabbits, in which the rabbit(s) can run and play at least 5 hours per day._
Housing | House Rabbit Society (House Rabbit Society)


_A rabbit needs at least *four hours* per day of running time inside the house or in a fenced yard, supervised by a human to prevent attack by predators. Our house rabbits are often never caged, but* if *you find it necessary to keep your rabbit confined while you are away, then be sure the cage is *at least 3' x 4' on the floor* dimensions, and at least 2' high, so the rabbit can comfortably stand on her haunches to look around. Large breeds (more than 6 lbs.) need an even larger hutch to be comfortable and healthy._
Rabbits: Why an Indoor Bunny? (by Dana M. Krempels, Ph.D.)


_Our recommendations are based on research, where it exists. One thing that all welfare organisations agree on is that __A Hutch Is Not Enough.__ We recommend a minimum area of 10ft x 6ft x 3ft high (3m x 2m x 1m) for a pair of average sized rabbits, regardless if they live indoors or outside._
Housing (Rabbit Welfare Assoc Fund)


----------



## odyssey~

I suppose I'll start off, here's Odyssey's pen! The top is off for the picture and she's only in this at night because it's quite small


----------



## John Wick

My Wick has an ongoing fractured toe complication (10mo running), so restricted space, platforming, and flooring considerations are important. This is his main enclosure, catered to his specific situation, mobility, and care, dubbed "Sheepette Haven", haha. It should not be a used as a blanket model for rabbits with fractures/mobility complications -- always consult with a rabbit veterinary about enclosures for rabbits with special needs.


----------



## Lilsakli

This is my female lop Willow’s xpen. She gets 5-6 hours of free roam. Unfortunately I have not had success with bonding her to my boy Gunther otherwise she’d be free roam 24/7 just like him. There is green grid attached to front of xpen as she has history of jumping over xpen.


----------



## ChocoLatte Buns

I’m a new owner so I’ve been steadily trying to improve on my buns’ pen. Their space is currently 2ft x 8ft but I allow the girls to free roam the living room, dining room and kitchen for almost 20 hours each day.

I’ve only had them for about a month and a half and they were also spayed a month ago, so it’s very possible they’ll be able to free roam 24/7 soon. I often leave them on their own for an hour or two to see how they are without supervision and it’s gone fine. They also have many boxes, tunnels and toys that I’ve made scattered around so they’ve been quite well-behaved this past week!


----------



## Mariam+Theo

Here are the bunnies playpens! They are in the process of bonding, but once they are bonded they will have freeroam of my room. 
Many people ask me why I have the wire baskets over their water bowls. That is because when they get excited they will put their paws on the playpen (as Theo is doing in the picture). When they were next to their water bowls they would put their paws in the bowls and would accidentally spill their water. So now I have the wire baskets blocking them from spilling water all over the place.


----------



## NYAngela

Snowflake’s Clearly Loved Pet pen he got for his 1st birthday  I found that indoor/outdoor washable rug on Overstock.


----------



## Jilly beans

Gillian’s disaster zone ! Can you tell we are still learning


----------



## WhiteBunnyEcho

Bonded my 4 bunnies (Left to right: Echo, Zola, Gemini, Romeo) with my 2 foster buns (Ember & Juliet/Jewel). This is the pen they all share! They get lots of playtime too. Sorry about the lighting..


----------



## Canadianmom

We just brought Lemon home this week, we have added a litter box, hidey house bed and lots more toys since our first set up picture! And rabbit tax of course! She is a broken blue Holland lop and a total sweetheart. It’s a 4x4 xpen style.


----------



## Blue eyes

Canadianmom said:


> We just brought Lemon home this week, we have added a litter box, hidey house bed and lots more toys since our first set up picture! It’s a 4x4 xpen style.



With the addition of a litter box & hidey house, her roaming space will be quite reduced. Might I suggest you consider reconfiguring the pen to provide more space? Photo below provides an example of how that 16 sq ft arrangement you currently have can be doubled by making use of an existing wall.


----------



## Canadianmom

Blue eyes said:


> With the addition of a litter box & hidey house, her roaming space will be quite reduced. Might I suggest you consider reconfiguring the pen to provide more space? Photo below provides an example of how that 16 sq ft arrangement you currently have can be doubled by making use of an existing wall.
> 
> View attachment 59137


Thank you! I never even thought about using the existing wall, that’s a great idea! I will update a new photo tonight!


----------



## odyssey~

Valentine's Day enclosure!

Top isn't on for pictures and she gets at least 14 hours out of this daily.


----------



## ChocoLatte Buns

ChocoLatte Buns said:


> I’ve only had them for about a month and a half and they were also spayed a month ago, so it’s very possible they’ll be able to free roam 24/7 soon. I often leave them on their own for an hour or two to see how they are without supervision and it’s gone fine. They also have many boxes, tunnels and toys that I’ve made scattered around so they’ve been quite well-behaved this past week!



UPDATE: The girls are completely free roam now! They can go anywhere they like on the first floor at any hour of the day. I also cleaned and slightly changed their home base, which they didn’t seem to mind when they checked it out after a nap.

I purchased new mats so I could take my time cleaning the other ones. I think both patterns are cute and the colors are light enough to help me spot any “accidents.” (They happen once in a while.)


----------



## WhiteBunnyEcho

Today I started the process of free roaming my 4 rabbits + 2 Fosters in my room. Still working on proofing some things but so far so good! Just hoping my older lionheads don’t have an issue with their potty habits due to having more space


----------



## bigtab

I’m a new rabbit mama, this is a cage we were gifted but hope I can upgrade her soon


----------



## Blue eyes

bigtab said:


> I’m a new rabbit mama, this is a cage we were gifted but hope I can upgrade her soon



If you are looking at larger rabbit cages, the larger cages are pricey and still aren't large enough on their own. For much less cost, you could just get an exercise pen (30" tall minimum).

An exercise pen will allow her instant -- and urgently needed -- space. I'm afraid that cage is scary small. The photos below are from a member here. She had a 2' by 4' cage (roughly double the size of the one in your photos) that she kept open to a space made with an exercise pen. Later she removed the top portion of the cage to make things easier (2nd photo).

On a separate note, the hay feeders that come with the type of cage you were gifted are not adequate, unfortunately. It takes too much effort for bunny to get enough hay out from between the bars. They should be eating their body size in hay every day (the amount of hay it would take to completely fill the feeder). Try putting a big pile of hay inside her cage, perhaps next to her tiny litter box. Once you get an exercise pen, the cage bottom itself could become the litter box. 









Housing Options


[ Tablet users, try the "web" version by clicking on "web" at the bottom of this page for a better, user-friendly format . ]



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com


----------



## Tercar88

My little bun on left is more of a jumper so half of his ceiling is a piece of fabric that can be moved aside for adding to hayrack. The red cloth was reminder to wipe/check big buns right eye but seems to be fine now last 4 days. Yipee!! Petting him before we always got a wet hand. Two large water bowls are placed so they dont accidentially step in as pacing or coming and going.


----------



## bigtab

Blue eyes said:


> If you are looking at larger rabbit cages, the larger cages are pricey and still aren't large enough on their own. For much less cost, you could just get an exercise pen (30" tall minimum).
> 
> An exercise pen will allow her instant -- and urgently needed -- space. I'm afraid that cage is scary small. The photos below are from a member here. She had a 2' by 4' cage (roughly double the size of the one in your photos) that she kept open to a space made with an exercise pen. Later she removed the top portion of the cage to make things easier (2nd photo).
> 
> On a separate note, the hay feeders that come with the type of cage you were gifted are not adequate, unfortunately. It takes too much effort for bunny to get enough hay out from between the bars. They should be eating their body size in hay every day (the amount of hay it would take to completely fill the feeder). Try putting a big pile of hay inside her cage, perhaps next to her tiny litter box. Once you get an exercise pen, the cage bottom itself could become the litter box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Housing Options
> 
> 
> [ Tablet users, try the "web" version by clicking on "web" at the bottom of this page for a better, user-friendly format . ]
> 
> 
> 
> rabbitsindoors.weebly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59775
> 
> 
> View attachment 59776



This is what I was able to do for now. I can’t afford anything additional at the moment.


----------



## Blue eyes

bigtab said:


> This is what I was able to do for now. I can’t afford anything additional at the moment.


I'll message you to keep conversation off of this thread. 

And here's another photo of an indoor setup to keep photos on every post here.


----------



## bigtab

My upgraded (but still temporary) set-up


----------



## Hoppybunn

Here is Scottys kingdom


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Here is Dune’s pen. The one next to his is Opal’s. The wire has 1 square inch gaps in between so that they can’t hurt each other. The floor is vinyl. The gates between can be lifted out for cleaning.


Bullet’s pen

Opal’s pen


----------



## Catlyn

Current configuration on the royals' summer estate of 4*1m, right after moving in. They love the mini palace of the old laundry basket.
I still need to harvest some apple branch and i'm on lookout for a soft, thick, easy-to-clean carpet of roughly 1*1 or 1*2m that wouldn't cost me a fortune.


This amazing vantage was made possible by the existence of a bunk bed. I am once again reminded and in awe at why rabbits love some high space too.


----------



## healersheart

This is Benji’s private abode. He’s out and about all day except for napping here when he wishes, but at night he stays here with the gate closed. He seems to treat poop like confetti at night, thus he can’t stay out while we’re sleeping.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

healersheart said:


> View attachment 60922
> 
> This is Benji’s private abode. He’s out and about all day except for napping here when he wishes, but at night he stays here with the gate closed. He seems to treat poop like confetti at night, thus he can’t stay out while we’re sleeping.


I love the pen! Opal is the same way except she does well going to the bathroom in the litter, but has problems understanding the concept of leaving it there.

For example (and because I know you need to include a picture of a pen to post on this thread)….


----------



## MooseMouse

I have finally finished decorating the kids room! They also have a big tunnel that goes in the floor but it’s currently drying from being washed.
They also get to free roam when someone is home this is mostly the napping quarters.


----------



## White Rabbit

My first indoor set up. Likely going to add another 28 panels. Right now it's 4 feet long x 3 feet wide and 30 inches tall excluding at added cage i modified to make a bedroom for her. Plan on making others rooms, a second story and a few turns. But this is it for now. My rabbit is mainly an outdoor girl that comes in at nights, but seeing how California is getting to be 90+ she will have to learn to be an indoor bunny. She has two litterboxes right now as she is being trained(and doing well do far once I added the second. I plan to take out out and use it as a pure hay box once she picks the once she likes best to poop/pee in. Both are different sizes and fillings to see what she liked. She also has her chew mat, other toys, and food she loves to dig and throw everywhere.



This is her winter, spring, and fall play pen. 10x10x 4 feet tall. It's missing a cage I have in it so my bun can cool off(not to mention it's holes) on a warmer spring day. She has a hutch im debating about sealing the wood and putting it in there, as the sprinklers will kill it faster, but I can try to make it last longer, it's a nice hutch. Could try to bring it indoors too when I buy more paneling.


----------



## BrownieAndBunbun

healersheart said:


> View attachment 60922
> 
> This is Benji’s private abode. He’s out and about all day except for napping here when he wishes, but at night he stays here with the gate closed. He seems to treat poop like confetti at night, thus he can’t stay out while we’re sleeping.


Love this setup! SO beautiful. Could you share where you buy your bunny supplies? (Teepee and hanging toys, etc.). Thanks! Also, what type of branches are in the pot? Does your bunny chew on them? Thanks!!


EDIT by moderator: @healersheart if you would like to provide requested info, please begin a new thread under Housing & Environment. That way discussions can be kept off of this thread. Thank you.


----------



## roytaa

well its not good as others , but i created it myself


----------



## McClaire

odyssey~ said:


> I suppose I'll start off, here's Odyssey's pen! The top is off for the picture and she's only in this at night because it's quite small
> View attachment 58882
> View attachment 58883


I can see a brown rabbit to the left of the picture and a grey one sitting on the table but thinking the grey one might be a cuddly toy. The hutch is like a room in a house, cosy.


----------



## BusterBun

My buns are free roam, so this is their dining/litter box nook. It's an Ikea Kallax unit with two dividers removed. The drawers have all their supplies and there's a trunk just out of frame where I store their hay.They have various hidy boxes discreetly hidden around my house as well.


----------



## craftymelli7

My rabbit's home! He has a water dish in the cage part and a food dish in the playpen part ( can't see it in the photo)


----------



## leothelop

This is my male Holland Lop mix, Leo's, cage. He gets free roam in my room quite frequently but it will be everyday once my door gets fixed so my cat can't push in. Leo is 5 in April, and our cat, Otis, actually grew up with Leo and our old rabbit, Theodore, (who died), but Otis never lost instinct to hunt them  I will someday probably get a bigger cage, but for now I have Leo in this. In summer he also gets to go outside and eat grass on a harness.


----------



## John Wick

Moved into a new place where the rabbits get their own room. Wick no longer needs the sheepette flooring, so there's more freedrom for larger rugs.


----------

